# Please help us!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have recently started a petition on change.org to re-introduce the eastern moose to its native habitat in North-western Pennsylvania, we need all the help we can get, please help by signing it. Here is the link to it.

http://www.change.org/petitions/pen...its-natural-habitat-northwestern-pennsylvania

Thanks,
Matt

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

